
Show HN: Finished MVP for my side project – send SMS reminders - scheduly
https://www.scheduly.app
======
jaysh
Looks slick! I've used Google Calendar to achieve something similar in the
past but this looks better.

Minor suggestion would be to remove the unlimited text messages from the
plans. It's harder to change later when this takes off, is ripe for abuse, and
(to me) makes it feel unsustainable: everyone know unlimited is not actually
unlimited. I'd reserve that for for the "call us" enterprise pricing options.

------
mattbgates
Just some feedback:

\- Show me your product. Maybe it's just me, but before I sign up for
anything, I certainly like to see a glimpse of the Dashboard, a video, or an
animated gif showing what your service actually does. Your site just has a
bunch of fancy stock images.

\- When I click on Free Trial, you take me to the login page, requiring an
extra click. If I'm going for a free trial, wouldn't you want me to register
for an account? Just put a login link on the menu bar so any users of yours
don't have to click on a free trial link just to login.

"Free Trial" => new customers only, "Login" => not new customers only.

\- Not sure if it's "just the day before", but consider options -- most people
don't even remember the day of when they get a text the day before, so
consider reminding an hour before or something like that if you're not going
to offer options for the user to choose

\- For any business or product or service, it's always good to write out a
Privacy Policy or Terms of Service, especially where money is involved. I even
write them out for my free products -- basically telling people not to abuse
my service and just how much information I have (always good to be GDPR-
conscious)

\- Consider the font colors on your side where they are a "lighter effect"
-specially under How It Works. For headings, certainly #000, but you still
want your points to stand out, so rather than making it look dark like the
headline, try something like #121212 because while gray is good... some shades
can be too light for the eyes

\- "Click Try Now and sign up to get 15 days for free." I'm not here to tell
you what to do, only think about the words of "click here..." but it might
look better with something like this:

>Nowadays, life is hectic. We spend all day on the go. Sometimes, we may not
even answer a phone call. We might be in the middle of a meeting, talking to a
friend, ordering food, etc. The world demands a new way of reminding customers
about appointments. Surprise your customers and friends with a friendly
reminder via text message. Free up your time to do more meaningful work rather
than calling every appointment to confirm.

>Sign up and get 15 days for free! No commitments! Give it a try today and see
what you've been missing in your life!

If you wish to do anything, just trying to help. If not, it's just my own
opinion. We all have those! :)

